# Plakat vs. LH



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I came home late last night and found that the power outage caused the tank water to rise which allowed for the giant thai fighter to escape into the Flowerhorn tank. The fighter got pretty jacked up, his fins are shreded and it looks like the horn executed a jaw lock on his face. He was able to hide in a corner behind the heater so luckily escaped death. Im hoping that he makes a speedy recovery as that is my girlfreinds favorite fish.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

that sucks. Best wishs.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear this









also - what in hell does "Plakat vs. LH" mean?








heres a handy link


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Maybe we should create a handy acronym guide like they have on arofanatics. LH is Huaroluahan (however the hell you spell it) completely different from the JH, Jin Hua of JK, Jin Kang. Its like comparing a blood parrot to a flowerhorn







LH is a typical flowerhorn. A plakat is like a double size betta that is super aggressive with shorter fins. This is a grand champion plakat of the same breed as mine, I wish mine looked like him. These are also known as giant thai fighters, or fighters for short. acrpnym is PK i think


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Now this is a crowntail betta.. note the differnce in body size


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how did the water rise up?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well it was pretty full already so when the emperor 400 and shut off the water in the intake backwashed into the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Maybe we should create a handy acronym guide like they have on arofanatics. LH is Huaroluahan (however the hell you spell it) completely different from the JH, Jin Hua of JK, Jin Kang. Its like comparing a blood parrot to a flowerhorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the acronym guide is a great idea









heres a handy link

as for this betta species - do you have its scientific name?
also on a related note please feel free to write up about them and your flowerhorns (which we already have 1 thread) for the saved topics forum.
also my Fish Of The Week this week is Betta splendins - please feel free to add info about theis betta species also


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

good choice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow the second picture you put up is simple awesome bdk..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

has the plakat yet fought and/or killed any other fish yet?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wow the second picture you put up is simple awesome bdk..


 Holy crap you aren't kidding man!!!!!!









I'm glad he went somewhere the flowerhorn couldn't get to him tho after the initial attack.

I hope he's going to be ok man.

Keep us updated tho.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those things are only double the size of a betta? that thing looks huge in the pic









btw: i hope he recovers quickly


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have a question about that crowntail betta...are they very rare? that one looks sweet as hell


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

half moons and crowntails like that can go for $150.
My blue actually looks pretty close to that one. Jon Rare has been selling plakats recently, he has started to really like them. He had a black ninja plakat that is very rare for 85 dollars. These fish can be pretty expensive if your talking show quality specimens like these two. The plakats can get as big as 3.5-4 inches

amazingly enough his fins are somewhat recovered already, considering they were shredded the other day i cant believe it. He was eating good and looks like he will make a full recovery


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

how big are your lh now, mine is terrorising the 40, he already ate 2 giant gourami's, and he absolutly hates the blue gourami


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

CT and HM and DT are not RARE you can find them but they cost alot i was lucky tp find a very NICE CT for $5.99
LaZy


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Crown tails of the quality i posted will not pop up in stores on a daily basis. You need to go out looking for something like that, the best ones would be those imported from malaysia therefore the price tag is going to be high because of transit although the overall fish does not cost that much. I have seen alot better then that however. You can sometimes find a real nice fish in an lfs or petsmart for under 10 dollars but maybe 1 in 100.

You put your flowerhorn in the 40 bro? Where did the jack dempsey and everybody else go that was in there?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

THE 1 i use to had look like them CT in aquabid that goes for $25 to $40
BUT DAM THE THING DIE 
LaZy


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks for the info


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LaZy said:


> CT and HM and DT











heres a handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

CT= CROWN TAIL BETTA
DT=DOUBLE TAIL BETTA
HM=HALFMOON BETTTA
LaZy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NP
LaZy


----------

